# Pet stores encouraging small bowls?



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

I was surfing the web for betta photos, and opened a pet store's website because of an interesting photo they had showing how they got their bettas from the wholesale providers.

So I thought, that's interesting to actually SEE how a petstore can receive them from abroad. Then the killer... they actually wrote (and the photo is from their website... it's not mine)

<<<<<"*







*_LA _ _Since they came in these tiny bags, you know you can keep them in bowls.__Several companies make "betta bowls."_
*Small Containers.* Bettas need little room because they breathe air. Unfortunately, most small containers pose heating problems. You can find “betta barracks“ that attach to the inside of your community tank with suction cups. These house up to four bettas. Small 21/2 gallon tanks divide into three separate compartments and will accept small heaters and filters. Metal-framed seven-compartment “betta tanks“ used to be quite common. You rarely see these anymore -- except in garage sales.">>>>>

Then in a logo on the top of the page they say "one per tank please"

Someone commented that their article was cruel, and they answered that "tiny bowls are only meant as temporary homes" in the bottom. But they are encouraging people to house them permanently like this and say no where that permanent housing should be spacious.

What's with this kind of business practice? Often times it seems like pet store employees are just ignorant, but what about people like this that clearly are aware that bettas need more space... but still encourage small bowls?

I really wish they would make a size limit on fish bowls  at least nothing smaller than half a gallon should be sold as a fish bowl... and I certainly hope they stop advertising tanks of less than a gallon as "betta bowls"

I think that's the only way people are going to learn that tiny bowls are not acceptable :|


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I know this website and it has been criticized for years. The owner of the site does not take kindly to criticism and like-minded people support him. It is a fact that stores do push betta bowls and tiny containers. This is because it is easier and more profitable.

Now you may think to yourself, "Wait? Isn't it better for the stores to sell larger tanks that cost more money with expensive equipment like heaters? Won't they profit more?" While it is true that the short-term profit would be greater, the long-term profit will be less. This is because most people who buy fish do it out of impulse rather than because they researched how to care for the animal. Most people associate feeding and cleaning water as the only ways to care for a betta or any fish, so the extra work of learning how to cycle or merely keep chemical conditions correct in a tank is disregarded. Most people also do not want to have large tanks because smaller ones are more manageable for space and look better because they can be used as decor. 

Because of these reasons, more people are willing to buy a $10 1/2-gallon tank than a $15 2.5 gallon. You can sell more cheap products than expensive products. They sell quicker, allow for impulse buys, and fuel the myth that these fish need so little in order to continue future quick sales.


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

In my opinion, larger tanks are more easy to maintain. I mean you put much more money into them... but small bowls would have to be changed very frequently or the water gets dirty (if they are using them as decoration, dirty water is just unpleasant to look at aside from how bad it is for the fish). Daily changes instead of weekly? I'll stick with my 5 gallon tanks... in reality, it's much better for a lazy person like me, lol.

I just find it hilarious how he says you can put them in super tiny containers... but in the top says only 1 per tank... then he says he means they are only temporary... then says he agrees that they should have more space... and later goes on to agree that they don't need any space at all. The guy doesn't even know what HE thinks, lol. 

As I explained it... if prison mates couldn't talk or cry, what you'd see is someone who lives in a tiny room, sleeps, eats, gets exercise, and is still able to breed given the chance (ok, tried to word that well, haha) Does that mean they are happy about their tiny cell?

I'd like to see HIM live in a room that he can only take 2 steps in... and not leave it for a few months. I'd like to see how he enjoys that }


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

there are laws in the UK about size limits on tanks. i think it's nothing smaller than a gallon? 8I i wish those laws would be passed here in the states, but.... :I


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Because the UK has their shiz down. They also have stronger laws on rodent care in petshops and how they are treated. T.T I do want to move to the UK eventually, compaired to America they care more about animals.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I lived in the UK for half a year and was very imprssed with how England kept betta fish in a betta barracks system rather than cups, despite that meant less fish for sale. That being said, I am still struggling to find the law that specifically states that fish tanks under 1 gallon are illegal. Rather, I have found the Animal Welfare Act 2006 that states a proper size home must be given to all species and that cages too small for an animal to live to its life comfortably are illegal. I believe this set the precedent for no tanks less than 1 gallon, unless somebody can correct me and send me the law that specifically states no tanks under 1 gallon. Rome has banned goldfish bowls, though, so that is also progress.

The UK's RSPCA also is against the use of fish tanks that hold less than 1 gallon of water as is Australia's RSPCA. On the same note, the UK banned the practice of giving away goldfish as prizes WITH THE EXCEPTION of at carnivals/fairs due to extensive lobbying.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, what website are you all talking about? If anyone ever tries to tell me there half gallon fish is happier and healthier than my Male in his ten gallon. I will annoy them a lot.


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't recall exactly which, and I'm not in my best mind to go searching... but I'm sure you could find it easily by copying and pasting any key phrase from what I quoted in google... normally that works


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

I just went on that website and my oh my, the guys got it all wrong... so so wrong...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

KevinPham123 said:


> I just went on that website and my oh my, the guys got it all wrong... so so wrong...


What is the name of the website I am dying to know.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> What is the name of the website I am dying to know.


Google "aqualand fact sheets", then go to the first website.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Woah, the Caleb Ott comment from Australia is a guy I have on facebook. I started talking to him, and found out that he had a HM breeding pair and a CT male. I had never spoke to this guy before...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If this is the website the comments are worse.http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Betta, Housing.htm


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Look at this comment. I was browsing your web pages and stumbled across your awesome betta page.* I read the complaint from Kirsti Hanna, I'm surprised that she would say that.* I have about 50 bettas, and a friend who breeds bettas. I tried keeping mine in a 10-gallon, and he was miserable. He always seemed overwhelmed and jumpy. I moved him back into a 1 qt jar and he was happy as could be.* My friend keeps all his fish in 1 qt jars, and I have seen him produce some really great looking fish. Keep up the great site and info!
P.S. Cruelty is stressing bettas out by making them live in large tanks, kinda like sticking someone in a huge warehouse and expecting them to be happy. ^_^ can you believe this post.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow!!! Went there and looked at the comments and people agreed with him!!! Whenever someone spoke up and told him how to ACTUALLY take care of them people would say.....''I read the complaint from Kristi Hanna And I Disagree. I Keep well over 100 bettas, and they live 1 per quart mayonnaise jars. My bettas have never enjoyed living in 5 gallon tanks. One male living in a mayo jar breeds 4 times per year. Tell me, was he not happy living in a jar? BTW, I clean their water weekly.'' 

How should he/she know if he happy? It sounds to me like he/she just wants the spawn to get money by this quote! ''one male living in a mayo jar breeDS 4 times per year!'' I get more scared for bettas everyday!!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

most people who say their bettas are unhappy in big tanks, don't put a lot of decor. my niece's CT came from walmart. in a nasty cup. lived in the 10 gallon for months. i kept it planted up with lots of fake plants, a hidey cave, and baffled the filter with another plant. happiest boy in the WORLD! his fins grew longer, he darkened up real nice, and was building THREE bubble nests at the same time. 8I

a bored betta, is not the same as a happy betta. they're SUPPOSED to swim. and move. and spread their fins. but, pet stores here in the US just care about money. and that means selling lots of little tanks and false info, rather than good tanks and correct info. because people will come back for more fish, and medications, when their fish in the tiny tank gets sick. but won't because their fish in the big tank isn't sick.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> If this is the website the comments are worse.http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Betta, Housing.htm


Is this the website? Please tell me.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Is this the website? Please tell me.


Yeah, thats the one.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good my Bettas tank is pretty open he seems healthy and active working hard to fill it to the top with plants.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'll admit, I did start out keeping a betta in a large vase at first. Did some reading and corrected my mistake by getting a 3 gallon set up. I know better now. I am still new at keeping bettas, but very happy with the one I have now. The worst ones are found at Walmart, I want to rescue all of those, but I can't.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I originally had my betta in a 1.5 gallon tank I added a heater from my ten gallon and he went through a few bad tanks he is in a 10 gallon heated filtered tank.


----------



## agunn1231 (Aug 4, 2012)

as far as using a tank as a decorational [[iece. I consider my 10 gallon a decoration, That doesnt mean that i dont take care of my fish, i just find larger tanks to be prettier than tiny ones.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

just went to the website. All i can say, perdon my french, is WHAT THE ****


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah I do nt consider my fish decorations I consider them friends.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> just went to the website. All i can say, perdon my french, is WHAT THE ****


Totally agree some people seem to lie about there fish to fit there bad opinion.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How often does fish abuse like this happen in china.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i dont even want to think about that....my pets/animals arent considered "pets" in my household, they *ARE* family members, and IMO they deserve the same respect and love as one


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> i dont even want to think about that....my pets/animals arent considered "pets" in my household, they *ARE* family members, and IMO they deserve the same respect and love as one


I give my fish more respect. They are nicer too. They do not act like sociopaths.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I give my fish more respect. They are nicer too. They do not act like sociopaths.


haha i totally agree! Us humans can be pretty psychotic...but animals have this sense of calm, well, most of the time that is xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah you tell them your problems and they have those caring faces especially if you have food.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

haha isnt that true?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They also do the hungry fish dance.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

haha you got that right!


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

That is cruel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will do something. I will i will i will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

aqua001 said:


> That is cruel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will do something. I will i will i will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What do you mean by that fish always act hungry I do not get your post.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wait... I was not replying to your post. It was about how the bettas were shipped and the entire "they can live in a little bowl" scenario. Sorry about that.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

aqua001 said:


> Wait... I was not replying to your post. It was about how the bettas were shipped and the entire "they can live in a little bowl" scenario. Sorry about that.


Sorry, I do not think it is cruel they only stay there a bit but th bowls were bad the website has many problems getting to files too.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope the law creeps up on this website and shuts it down.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

All my critters, fish to dogs to cats and a bird are like my kids. I would never want to see them crammed into a tiny little shipping device and then be told that they will do just fine in a space twice that size. I feel responsible for them when I take them home, they are dependent on me. I want to take proper care of them. Websites shouldn't encourage such false info, our pets deserve better.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree I keep both my Bettas in tanks of 10 or more. I could have divided a 10 gallon and had more but the Betta would be visible and make it to the other side. I am trying to get my parents let me get a five gallon tank and put an elephant ear Betta in there. I would never dream of putting my Betta in one of those bowls. Most of the commenter ore lied about there fish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The OP of the Betta "care" thing closed comments and said there is no miniumum tank and said he is entitled to several opinions.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

Even wrong opinions?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Right.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

One of the pet stores in my town sells 'betta tanks' that are only half litre [so about 0.13 gallons]. It makes me so so mad seeing them, especially when I look at my bigger ones, Flake & Richard & know that there's no room to swim around. Next time Im there [tomorrow] I'll take a photo & show you.

When I went to buy their new 5 gallon tanks this young guy working there said I only needed a small tank cause they dont need much care & my boyfriend said 'you should have seen the look on your face when he told you that'! I was nice & kept my mouth shut though.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i kep my VT in a .5g unheated for a few weeks with wc every 1-2 days f until i go a bigger tank for him. i fell for the betta myth regarding the tiny tanks also.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

prosthetik said:


> One of the pet stores in my town sells 'betta tanks' that are only half litre [so about 0.13 gallons]. It makes me so so mad seeing them, especially when I look at my bigger ones, Flake & Richard & know that there's no room to swim around. Next time Im there [tomorrow] I'll take a photo & show you.
> 
> When I went to buy their new 5 gallon tanks this young guy working there said I only needed a small tank cause they dont need much care & my boyfriend said 'you should have seen the look on your face when he told you that'! I was nice & kept my mouth shut though.


You have great self control I would have called them out.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> You have great self control I would have called them out.


Haha not always. My boyfriends mum wants to get his sister a Betta & mentioned yesterday about putting it in a small Betta bowl & I was like "no! it NEEDS a filter and a large tank if you want it to survive otherwise she has to change the water every day" - & I know what his sister is like, she wont look after it anyway. :evil:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish their was something that kept people not interested with fish away from fish like no one looks at me crazy because of my 10 gallon because everyone knows in my area fish aspie vs non-fish NT aspie wins plus I have a reputation of high intelligance in my area.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah all the pet store owners around here give me weird looks when I tell them I have single Betta's in 4.5 gallon tanks. Theres only one lady in one store that realizes they should be treated like any other fish with their housing & she is always shocked by how much I've been telling her about them [which I pretty much all learnt from this site lol].

I want to work at our big pet store here, because they like to hire people who are trained in particular areas, & I know they don't have a Betta expert, but 1. I really dont think they'd appreciate me telling all the customers that NO, you CANT keep them in a half gallon tank & expect it to be happy/survive & 2. Im trying to get a promotion at my current work & getting a second job wont help that situation lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They like me at Pecto the aquatic expert said they hire me when I am 18 also unlike many stores most employees are in there 30s they also regret being forced to sell bowls and the live food tank gets daily water changes and the Betta water is spotless the fish are great.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The responses in on the other website were lies and ignorance.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

" Bettas rarely kill each other." "They also love house flies" "Bettas burn up little energy compared to most fishes. For instance, a zebra danio needs about 10 times more food because it never stops swimming. Bettas stop swimming all the time. They swim even less in small containers." "I read the complaint from that Kirsti Hanna and I think it's obvious she doesn't know much about bettas...I know for a fact that they don't do well in big tanks." "People whose bettas live in glass houses should not throw stones." "Speaking of off topic, bettas are not puppies. I am not recommemding that you or anyone else keep your bettas in small containers. You can use whatever size you want. I reported on real life -- not some imaginary world where every betta lives in a 2.5-gallon tank. Why not a 50-foot bong in Thailand? What entitles you to keep your bettas in captivity? Anyway, you're entitled to your own provincial opinion. * LA
PS *I'll probably keep my website"
OH DEAR GOD, how can they fit so much stupid into one website!?!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I keep Carter in a ten gallon and Bettas rarely kill each other.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bettare are a lot more peaceful than people think.


----------

